# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Alteração no LOGO

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

O titulo diz tudo.

Podem começar a chover criticas  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Apesar de ter criticado o logo nas fotos, no forum fica mais reefixe :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Filipe Simões

com o fundo igual ao lá de cima, pelo menos é esta cor que tenho no fundo...


as letras parecem-me um pouco para o colorido demais...


se quiseres manda-me o premnas, e diz-me qual a fonte, que eu dou um toque a isso...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> com o fundo igual ao lá de cima, pelo menos é esta cor que tenho no fundo...
> 
> 
> as letras parecem-me um pouco para o colorido demais...
> 
> 
> se quiseres manda-me o premnas, e diz-me qual a fonte, que eu dou um toque a isso...


Olá Filipe  :Olá: 

O Premnas posso enviar mas a fonte não a tenho.

Tem sido o companheiro João Ribeiro que nos tem ajudado em todo o grafismo relacionado com o fórum.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Eu acho que está óptimo.
Gosto imenso  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu descubro ...

usa o meu mail pode ser? filipedesigner@hotmail.com

as medidas tem que ser essas no comprimento, ou pode esticar mais?

----------


## Filipe Simões

andam a mexer nos CSS do forum?

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Precisa só de uns ajustes no contorno do premna.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Olá: 

Filipe


Sou eu nas experimentações  :yb624: 

Para mim o ideal (penso eu) seria termos o lettering com as letras fumadas como estão mas na cor #415A89

Parece-me que a nova cor de fundo melhora o nosso Premnas

----------


## Filipe Simões

Manda-me o premnas que eu hoje tou meio insonia...

----------


## João Manarte

Boas!
Se me permitem uma observação, acho que está bastante bom no geral, mas talvez tentando esbater um pouco mais as arestas todas e do premnas tambem, para dar um estilo mais fluido com o proprio fundo inclusive.
Já agora, porque não dão um restyle no outro estilo de cor?
O preto ta muito giro, este idem, mas ou 3º estilo acho que podiam por uma foto de um coral ou peixe e o titulo tambem, mas como talvez seja dos estilos menos escolhidos pelos users....
Cumps

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A Alteração esta boa  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

5 estrelas  :SbOk2:

----------

